# Relaxing during Parenthood



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Do you, or did you, have a hard time relaxing while raising kids?

My oldest is 18, and I feel like only now am I relaxing. And when she was younger, I don't think I was relaxing at all. I was always worried about something: our food, the schooling, health, money, you name it. There just seemed to be so much stress.

Now my youngest is 5, and dd18 is off to college. I have relaxed so much, and am so much happier. I know people told me to relax when I was younger, but I just could not. And I would like to advise young moms to relax, but I wonder how possible it really is. Concern for the kids can just be all-consuming, and for good reason.

Have you also had a difficult time relaxing while bringing up children? Or have you done that very well? How?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Three daughters, 2, 6 and 8. Ain't no relaxing in my future for quite some time I'm afraid.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

That's for sure!


----------

